# Message from Federal/CCI/Reminington President Dec 18 2020



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Message From Federal, CCI, Speer And Remington President Jason Vanderbrink On Ammo Demand


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He's whining about whiners


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did they get bought out recently? With the Remington bankruptcy sale. I forgot who ended up with it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Did they get bought out recently? With the Remington bankruptcy sale. I forgot who ended up with it.


The guy in the video is running the company that bought Remington's ammo division.
Ruger bought Remington's firearms division.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> He's whining about whiners


I watched the video yesterday.
I didn't hear him "whining " about anyone.
He just demonstrated they are running production as fast as possible.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The guy in the video is running the company that bought Remington's ammo division.
> Ruger bought Remington's firearms division.


I never thought that I would see Remington go under, and Colt may be next.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I watched the video yesterday.
> I didn't hear him "whining " about anyone.
> He just demonstrated they are running production as fast as possible.


He seemed sincere to me, and explained things well, they just can't keep up with demand. There has never been so much demand.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

The big rush to buy makes no sense. You are all going to have your gins to Cum Allah in a few months anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I never thought that I would see Remington go under, and Colt may be next.


 Remington has been a piss run and managed company for a long time. this was not the first time. Just this time court had enough of them and said sell it.

Vista Outdoor Inc. for its Lonoke ammunitions business and certain IP assets
Roundhill Group LLC for its non-Marlin firearms business
Sierra Bullets LLC for its Barnes ammunitions business
Sturm, Ruger, & Co. for its Marlin firearms business
JJE Capital Holdings LLC for DPMS, H&R, Stormlake, AAC and Parker brands
Franklin Armory Holdings Inc. for Bushmaster brand and some related assets
Sportsman's Warehouse Inc. for Tapco brands


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I never thought that I would see Remington go under, and Colt may be next.


Remington went under because it was bought by a group of "money guys" who had no interest in guns and regarded firearms as just another commodity.
Remington first got in trouble after the big spike in production caused by WW2 ended and they were still saddled with high cost union labor.
Things slowly went downhill, and huge lawsuits over the Model 700 safeties helped too.

The only thing saving Colt is M16 and M4 government production.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> The big rush to buy makes no sense. You are all going to have your gins to Cum Allah in a few months anyway.


 Ok they can think that if they wish


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Remington went under because it was bought by a group of "money guys" who had no interest in guns and regarded firearms as just another commodity.
> Remington first got in trouble after the big spike in production caused by WW2 ended and they were still saddled with high cost union labor.
> Things slowly went downhill, and huge lawsuits over the Model 700 safeties helped too.
> 
> The only thing saving Colt is M16 and M4 government production.


 Funny who they did not want the M16 until Colt purchase the rights


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Remington went under because it was bought by a group of "money guys" who had no interest in guns and regarded firearms as just another commodity.
> Remington first got in trouble after the big spike in production caused by WW2 ended and they were still saddled with high cost union labor.
> Things slowly went downhill, and huge lawsuits over the Model 700 safeties helped too.
> 
> The only thing saving Colt is M16 and M4 government production.


I had an 870 riot gun, that I bought on the spot in Louisville, I was at a warehouse type of gun store. I picked it up and handled it; looked it over and bought it, with some slugs. Eventually I drove back to Fort Knox, with it in my trunk, and then I trusted it to buddy. I would take it out to the ranges every once in a while.

It was great shotgun.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Alteredstate said:


> The big rush to buy makes no sense. You are all going to have your gins to Cum Allah in a few months anyway.


What? I don't know what that means, please to clarify.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...
> 
> The only thing saving Colt is M16 and M4 government production.


I sure like my Colt LE6920's...the civilian semi auto version of military M4 Carbine :tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I had an 870 riot gun, that I bought on the spot in Louisville, I was at a warehouse type of gun store. I picked it up and handled it; looked it over and bought it, with some slugs. Eventually I drove back to Fort Knox, with it in my trunk, and then I trusted it to buddy. I would take it out to the ranges every once in a while.
> 
> It was great shotgun.


About 10 years ago I bought a used 870 Super Magnum Express 12 ga, made in the first year of production, 1999.
I paid less than $200 for it at a pawn shop. It is chambered for 3 & 1/2" shells which I will NEVER try in a million years. 3" are bad enough.

I also have a Remington Model 7400 in 30-06, and my 1943 US Rifle, Caliber 30, Model 1903A3 was made by Remington.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> About 10 years ago I bought a used 870 Super Magnum Express 12 ga, made in the first year of production, 1999.
> I paid less than $200 for it at a pawn shop. It is chambered for 3 & 1/2" shells which I will NEVER try in a million years. 3" are bad enough.
> 
> I also have a Remington Model 7400 in 30-06, and my 1943 US Rifle, Caliber 30, Model 1903A3 was made by Remington.


I had an Express 12 gauge with rifle sights and a rifled barrel, I fired buckshot & rifled slugs in it; and it was rough, even with a cushioned recoil pad. I was never afraid of anything when I had it. I won't fire much of anything past a 2 3/4 inch magnum.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> About 10 years ago I bought a used 870 Super Magnum Express 12 ga, made in the first year of production, 1999.
> I paid less than $200 for it at a pawn shop. It is chambered for 3 & 1/2" shells which I will NEVER try in a million years. 3" are bad enough.
> 
> I also have a Remington Model 7400 in 30-06, and my 1943 US Rifle, Caliber 30, Model 1903A3 was made by Remington.


I to have an Express magnum with rifle sights and a 20 inch barrel with 3 shot extension.

The gun came with 3 cases of 3 inch 00 buck and 3 cases of 2-3/4 inch 00 buck.

I will never shoot the 3 inch stuff, have enough trouble with the 2-3/4 inch with a screwed up shoulder.

Mine came from a friends estate along with some other guns along with plenty of ammo for all.

On that express gun did you change out the MIM extractor?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The guy has a very Canuckish accent. Is he a Canuck?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I to have an Express magnum with rifle sights and a 20 inch barrel with 3 shot extension.
> 
> The gun came with 3 cases of 3 inch 00 buck and 3 cases of 2-3/4 inch 00 buck.
> 
> ...


Magnum Express is 3".
In 1999 they came out with the Super Magnum Express, 3.5" chamber. For goose hunters I guess, to take some of the market away from the 10 gauge.

Nope, haven't changed a thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Magnum Express is 3".
> In 1999 they came out with the Super Magnum Express, 3.5" chamber. For goose hunters I guess, to take some of the market away from the 10 gauge.
> 
> Nope, haven't changed a thing.


you need to look at the side of the extractor, see if there is a fine line running within the middle of it, if there is, it is a MIM part.

Those are subject to failure, you can get a tool steel one from Brownells, I have replaced dozens over two decades.

They chip or outright, fracture, now I know you are a stubborn old coot, but my take my advise, and spent the 6 odd bucks,

The hook chips then fractures when the shell cannot feed right.

Like I said I have done dozens, part of my 870 -1100 enhancements.

Have done 3 this month with combat conversions. plus other models.

The combat shotgun conversion has gone insane around here for 6-9 months after commercial models have dried up.

Hey SAS, do you want to line out this advise, it could be dangerous in the wrong hands???:devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> A Message From Federal, CCI, Speer And Remington President Jason Vanderbrink On Ammo Demand


Jason is a lying bastard, my sister's daughter's boyfriend's mother's uncle Dave read it on facebook that the ammo companies are in cahoots with the nazi's to only ship ammo to underground warehouses in Roswell, NM. Lying bastard...lain:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Jason is a lying bastard, my sister's daughter's boyfriend's mother's uncle Dave read it on facebook that the ammo companies are in cahoots with the nazi's to only ship ammo to underground warehouses in Roswell, NM. Lying bastard...lain:


The kids have got it wrong, Trump has contracted to buy it all, he now owns the Yucca Mountain nuke storage facility.

Putting it all in there for his security forces post presidency. says it will blow like the jellystone caldera if he touches it off.

There is a 5 ton RDX booster to get it going if needed.

Seppuku, Trump style.


----------

